# BC Rich 2015 Models



## atrfan1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Products | B.C. Rich Guitars

They're still adding to the website, but seems like they're putting out some cool stuff this year


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd be rather interested in trying out the fluence equiped models...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 20, 2015)

That retro mockingbird speaks to me.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 20, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> That retro mockingbird speaks to me.



its so good


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

I didn't even see one model from'em in france for 2014. No lucky 7/8 , no villain, nothing


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mmm warlock core x, me like those !!!
Should have ebony fb but ok...


----------



## yingmin (Jan 20, 2015)

Warlock Core X looks nice. I wish it were a little more adorned, without being covered in tribal flames or something. I don't think I've ever seen the bridge used on the retro models and the Mockingbird Flux, but it looks like a pretty good design. 

I am not at all excited about the idea of BC Rich acoustics.


----------



## Itchyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Long set-neck means long tenon?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

and that's all they got ?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2015)

manu80 said:


> and that's all they got ?





OP said:


> They're still adding to the website



I'm sure that there is a lot more coming as NAMM approaches.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah let's wait.
I like those core warlock , really. in fact it's so much NICER when you remove PU'S rings. aesthetic but still.....


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2015)

+1  I really dig the look of the Warlock Core X. Hopefully they will have an expanded line with that same theme. It's a good start, but I definitely wanna see more soon.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

what is the gaphic line on the body? carbon lookalike ? Pantyhose ?


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 20, 2015)

They need to bring a higher end version of the Ironbird back.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 20, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> They need to bring a higher end version of the Ironbird back.


with a trem, reversed headstock, that would rule
also lacks a stealth w/trem


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, I just want to get a cool Ironbird in red with decent hardware and pickups. Something around 800 - 1000 dollars.


----------



## ridner (Jan 20, 2015)

there is nothing of interest for me here


----------



## DredFul (Jan 20, 2015)

I like those Warlock Cores. Seems like the non-X is going to be hardtail? I wish it would come in red too.

If it does there will be some serious GAS!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 20, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Yes, I just want to get a cool Ironbird in red with decent hardware and pickups. Something around 800 - 1000 dollars.



Something similiar to ex-Deicide guitarist, Eric Hoffman's Ironbird would be cool. Probably would have to be solid red, as opposed to the flame maple top to keep the price down.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 20, 2015)

According to the Facebook page, they're going to be adding more new models to the site over the next few days. They also had some pretty cool retro warlock basses posted


----------



## Force (Jan 20, 2015)

Core X looks cool but I wish they'd put the batwing headstock back on most of their models, can't stand those paddle ones, too Gibson-ish.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 20, 2015)

Does the company even make sevens or eights anymore?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man, my first quality guitar was an NJ Warlock like the NJ Retro! Except it had Kahler. Those look awesome. Just wish they'd do something like that with 7 strings.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 20, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Does the company even make sevens or eights anymore?



Products | B.C. Rich Guitars
Products | B.C. Rich Guitars
Products | B.C. Rich Guitars
Products | B.C. Rich Guitars
Products | B.C. Rich Guitars

The first 4 introduced last year IIRC


----------



## bostjan (Jan 20, 2015)

> Products | B.C. Rich Guitars


Wow, they spared no expense on the web development there! 

That lucky 8 warlock looks pretty nice, although I prefer the stealth and the mockingbird, but I already have a USA MB7. I think a lot of people forget that BC Rich was making 8's long before Ibanez was. It's good to see that they still are, even if the selection is somewhat limited.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 20, 2015)

This makes me moist in the loins


----------



## Bodes (Jan 20, 2015)

^ ditto that!


----------



## vilk (Jan 20, 2015)

I swear mocks are the least good bcrich shape that there is. I can never understand why they'd ever in a million years be more popular than an eagle.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 20, 2015)

*sigh* I have learned to expect nothing but disappointment from my favorite brand at NAMM. The NJ Retro is a perfect example of a swing and a miss. The original NJ Series are STILL some of their best guitars outside of the USA-made neck-thru guitars. The latter and current NJ Series are, and have always been, a joke. 

"So, OK, let's tap into the retro goodness of the NJ Series shall we?" says a BCR flunky. "But I have a better idea!! Let's make it look super tacky with large, ugly fonts on the pickups and pretend they're the same, crappy pups 'we' originally put on there. Let's further get it wrong by using not only diamond inlays, but making sure the 24th fret is marked!"

"Also, and this is the kicker, let's ignore all but one of the original finishes!!! We'll give 'em Ferrari red, because that's what every wannabe metalhead wanted to drive int eh 80s. But that's it. Not vintage white, black, pink, light blue, yellow or any of the others. But let's dig deep down and grab one of our most hideous of bursts, and go with grape/orange ice pop!" 

"Finally, let's drop kick this b*tch right out of the room and not make them in Japan or the US. Let's make these bad boys Korean!"

All 3 other people in room stand up and clap loudly.

As I expected, let down again.



PS: Just saw this one added and my balls hurt. Dear people at BC Rich: YOU ARE NOT GIBSON SO STOP MAKING YOUR ICONIC GUITARS LOOK LIKE THEM!!!!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 20, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> This makes me moist in the loins



That would have been perfect if they used the right bride and not a TOM. And a better control layout, like they used to.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd totally be down for a higher (NJ at least) end version of that super-strat 7 and 8 they were selling last year. Preferably set-neck or neckthru, but anything other than black with a bland rosewood board like the original version.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

Still those Villain models of last year looked like Mike Kelly's Hex. that was strange...


----------



## bloodjunkie (Jan 20, 2015)

More guits with Kahlers please!


----------



## Fathand (Jan 21, 2015)

A guitar stock equipped with Fishman Fluences? They surprised me there. Looks nice too and if they're made in the WMI factory the quality should be decent.

EDIT: I'm still waiting on them to cash in on their "soon middle aged fans" by releasing a black / white Warlock with a reverse headstock, though. Basically the model Max Cavalera played in Sepultura's classic days.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 21, 2015)

The only thing I want to see from BC Rich is a USA line. I have the money, happy to pay.

Over the last couple of years, I've learned that not only is it impossible to order a custom shop BC Rich, it's not even possible to contact them either through dealers or directly. I am left wondering if they actually exist. If it wasn't for the post here a while back with photos of the USA shop, I would have assumed that they exist as an administrative entity under HHI only and that products are exclusively made overseas.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2015)

jonsick said:


> The only thing I want to see from BC Rich is a USA line. I have the money, happy to pay.
> 
> Over the last couple of years, I've learned that not only is it impossible to order a custom shop BC Rich, it's not even possible to contact them either through dealers or directly. I am left wondering if they actually exist. If it wasn't for the post here a while back with photos of the USA shop, I would have assumed that they exist as an administrative entity under HHI only and that products are exclusively made overseas.



I think you're right on. It's sad, isn't it? I think the problem is that Junior was probably the only custom shop builder and we all know where that went. 

Someone mentioned the Vilian. Again, COMPLETELY dropped the ball there. That could have been a GREAT way to re-launch a US series, with relatively affordable prices. But, no. Instead, we get a Korean copy of another make and model. 

Man, I wish I could take BCR over.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to assume this will be another year where someone doesn't have the brainwave of releasing an import Ignitor.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 21, 2015)

BCRich Catalog

Here's the full catalog, apparently. Color me disappointed


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2015)

Poor and boring...
still got a crush for warlock after 20 years of playing (nj standard or plus) but the rest is basic...
How can they have the villain as the copy of kelly's hex ?
It looks good in amber but still...


----------



## max3000 (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish they would return to making some fancier models in Japan. A FujiGen B.C.R would sell like hot cakes if they announced one. Hell, I'd totally buy MIJ Mockingbird if they made one.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 21, 2015)

yingmin said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the bridge used on the retro models and the Mockingbird Flux, but it looks like a pretty good design



It is their own design called the "quad" that they have been using since the 70s. For a good while they were only available on the custom shop models, but here recently HMG decided to bring them back. 

The only thing that i'm digging is the NJ Retro line. While I do wish they were MIJ like the original ones, they still look pretty nice and if they are in the $500-600 range, I will have one. 24 5/8" scale length? .... yes. The gold top warlock would be cool without the carbon fiber bandwagoning going on. It's just kinda meh.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 21, 2015)

Am I alone in thinking that Warlocks just don't like right without a Widow headstock?


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> *sigh* I have learned to expect nothing but disappointment from my favorite brand at NAMM. The NJ Retro is a perfect example of a swing and a miss. The original NJ Series are STILL some of their best guitars outside of the USA-made neck-thru guitars. The latter and current NJ Series are, and have always been, a joke.
> 
> "So, OK, let's tap into the retro goodness of the NJ Series shall we?" says a BCR flunky. "But I have a better idea!! Let's make it look super tacky with large, ugly fonts on the pickups and pretend they're the same, crappy pups 'we' originally put on there. Let's further get it wrong by using not only diamond inlays, but making sure the 24th fret is marked!"
> 
> ...






Dude, thanks for the F'N ab workout. LOLOLOL


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 21, 2015)

What's with the Gid Damn cockeyed pickup routes these days? That sh*t needs to go away and fast.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 21, 2015)

manu80 said:


> Still those Villain models of last year looked like Mike Kelly's Hex. that was strange...



They are owned buy the same company and are indeed the same shape. HMG = BC Rich, Michael Kelly, Traben, Kustom, and a few others I can't recall.


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've always wanted a Mockingbird.  I like the look of the new Contour Deluxe and have wanted a Pro X for the last year.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 21, 2015)

Catalog shows a Warlock Flux that looks pretty cool.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> *sigh* I have learned to expect nothing but disappointment from my favorite brand at NAMM.



Damn dude, I don't know if I want to hear about the brands you don't even like.


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2015)

Bleach31 said:


> I've always wanted a Mockingbird.  I like the look of the new Contour Deluxe and have wanted a Pro X for the last year.



The Mockingbird is one of my favorite looking guitars.

However.....

I have owned a few, and I cannot play them. I even have an old 80s USA one in the basement somewhere that is a project guitar.

They suffer from the same problem as SG's. The bridge is too far forward, and the entire guitar nose-dives like crazy. They are really imbalanced. Drives me insane


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Am I alone in thinking that Warlocks just don't like right without a Widow headstock?




I still love them with the reverse pointy headstock..... Like the one Max plays in the Sepultura Under Siege Concert.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2015)

An Eagle would have been sweet


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 22, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Warlock Core X looks nice. I wish it were a little more adorned, without being covered in tribal flames or something. I don't think I've ever seen the bridge used on the retro models and the Mockingbird Flux, but it looks like a pretty good design.
> 
> I am not at all excited about the idea of BC Rich acoustics.



It's the old BC Rich "Quadmatic" fixed bridge. They used them a lot in the 80's and 90's, but only on a few models (the STQ series comes to mind) in recent years.

As well as a higher-end (preferably neck-thru) Ironbird, I really want to see that production Widow guitar they've been saying they were going to put out since about 2012...

And I, for one, was kinda excited to see BCR acoustic models


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 22, 2015)

I would literally do anything for a production 7 string Ignitor. That's in my top 10 acquire list.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 22, 2015)

^I'm the same way with the Widow. That's why I'm so disappointed that it still hasn't happened. I've wanted a Widow guitar since I started playing BCR back in '03 and they still haven't made one that wasn't CS.

But yeah, the last few years have only brought out a handful of interesting models, and I'm really starting to think the ones I really want (NT Ironbird, NT Virgo, Widow guitar and non-Kerry King Speed V's) are little more than a pipe dream


----------



## jonsick (Jan 22, 2015)

I personally think warlocks look awful with the Widow headstock. I much prefer the 6-inline, whether standard or reversed.

The retro series is playing on my mind. If they came with an OFR, I'd probably take a punt.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

I think a warlock looks best with a reverse inline. The widow makes it too over-the-top.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 22, 2015)

vilk said:


> I think a warlock looks best with a reverse inline. The widow makes it too over-the-top.


IMO a Warlock is supposed to be over-the-top  I'd love a higher-end hardtail Warlock model with the Widow headstock, but it's hard to tell in the used market what quality level you're getting with the naming conventions used. I'd like one built with the quality of my Schuldiner Stealth, but you never know with Warlocks until you lay your hands on one.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Am I alone in thinking that Warlocks just don't like right without a Widow headstock?



I hate the widow head stocks. The only one that looks right on most BCRs is the classic 3x3. The widow, beast, etc are way too radical for most people's taste.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 22, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I hate the widow head stocks. The only one that looks right on most BCRs is the classic 3x3. The widow, beast, etc are way too radical for most people's taste.



And now I suddenly feel like an outcast as I look at all the Widow headstocks in my collection...I even bought an IT series Beast just to have one with a widow headstock.

IMHO it looks great on things like V's and Warlocks, the more "extreme" pointy shapes (except for the Ironbird...inline or GTFO on those), where as the traditional 3x3 is a must on the more "curvy" shapes like the Mockingbird, Eagle or Bich (even though the latter can work with a widow headstock if it's done right).


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 22, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> And now I suddenly feel like an outcast as I look at all the Widow headstocks in my collection...



Don't be. If you like Widow headstocks than that's what's important to you and not anyone else. I have 3 U.S. custom shop Warlocks that have Widow headstocks and they still look badass to me and I'm not concerned one bit about one anyone else thinks, B.C. Rich players or not. In fact, I have a 1999 U.S. custom Kerry King Wartribe Warlock. You know, the ones many people hate and call cheesy. Don't feel bad because someone else hates something you like.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 22, 2015)

Swyse said:


> its so good



Step 1: Remove the paint. 
Step 2: Add creme pickups and rings.
Step 3: Take all of my money.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2015)

I think BCR have been diluting themselves over the past few years.

I think they need to make a return to the styling they used in their 80s heyday - some of the models like the NJ Retros are approaching that but they're still not quite there. We need bright colours, lots of switches and these headstocks in abundance:











I understand the need for cheap bolt-on models, but why quite so many that are all effectively the same thing?

And for god's sake lose the Villain, total embarrassment.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Feb 25, 2015)

So they added this: 






Interesting. The more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 25, 2015)

Black pu rings and black hardware and yeah it's great


----------



## electriceye (Feb 25, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> So they added this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they still need to STOP using the script logo on the 3x3 headstocks. It just looks stupid. Otherwise, not too bad.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks strange with a traditional 3x3 headstock. I'd rather have a straight 6 headstock. But furthermore a very nice guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 25, 2015)

manu80 said:


> Black pu rings and *gold *hardware and yeah it's great



Fixed that for ya 

All about that Les Paul Custom vibe.

EDIT: It needs the big R logo on that headstock, or maybe the second, less pointy inline I posted above.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Feb 27, 2015)

Dear BC RICH,

Ironbirds, Stealths, Bich, Large reverse headstock Warlocks, bright colors -> More

Villians, Warbeasts, those V's with the goofy tips on the wings, those MMA/Ed Hardy/Affliction looking Kerry fuggin King sigs, everything else yins making -> less

Make these changes and you can have my money


----------



## vilk (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm confused about the hate for the villain. It's just a superstrat.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 2, 2015)

monkeysuncle said:


> Dear BC RICH,
> 
> Ironbirds, Stealths, Bich, Large reverse headstock Warlocks, bright colors -> More
> 
> ...



Good luck getting them to listen....


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a huge fan and year after year like so many others get disappointed by their offerings. 

The people at Hanser are complete idiots.

All you'd have to do is search a few forums and see what the fans are looking for. 

They've even done polls on facebook and as far as I can tell completely ignored them. 

Go back even four or five years ago and they were make a solid comeback IMO. Good quality MIK's at $800-1200. Shapes that people were asking for. A fair amount of endorsee's. 

Then boom.....nothing. 

Tons of inexpensive "Entry" level guitars, new shapes that no one cares about. Design and construction that has nothing to do with BC Rich history. 

For "F**k" sake why not start building Les Paul copies I heard they're hot sellers. 

People want the classic shapes with the classic design features made in quality shops. 

The custom shop is a joke. They've basically had many iterations of "Ghost" builders for years now including Rico Jr. You might as well take BC plans to the builder of your choice and have it built. It will be less expensive, be exactly what you want and will have as much to do with BC Rich as their current custom shop does. 

I'd love to see someone like ESP or even FMIC buy the brand and boot these goofballs. 

Get a couple of marketing guys with a passion for the BC Rich brand and build the guitars that the fans/customers want. 

Will it ever be Fender. No of course not the extreme shapes are clearly "Niche" shapes. But that doesn't mean that it couldn't be a successful brand if someone knew their ass from a hole in the ground. 

I could go on for days because it is a brand that I enjoy, but with their current ownership there appears to be no hope 

End Rant


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you kiddding me? The traditional 3x3 is the best headstock on a warlock ever.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 2, 2015)

When the Warlock originally came out it had the 3+3 and the reverse 6-inline so those have a special place in my heart. 

For an aggressive look I like the Beast head-stock on it. Then probably the Widow and some version of the pointy six. 

If they'd make Neck-Through 24-5/8" Warlock II's of a decent quality. I wouldn't care about woods, colors, bridges or head-stocks I'd buy one of each.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 2, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> I'm a huge fan and year after year like so many others get disappointed by their offerings.
> 
> The people at Hanser are complete idiots.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more, man. Hell, the Super Strat market exploded again thanks to Charvel and a few others these past year and it blew right by BCR. Did they give us a REAL Gunslinger? No, they gave us some POS MIK model THAT HAD THE WRONG NECK SPECS. You want a US model? You can score one used for what they should be new. New? Forget it. You're looking at CS only (if that still exists) and even then, the prices are outrageous and I don't think the neck is RIGHT still! 

It's so frustrating seeing this year after year. Hazner simply doesn't give a sh*t about the brand to do much with it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 2, 2015)

Nothing catching my eye this year. I'm happy with my little Schuldiner Tribute Stealth. Just needs better tuners.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 2, 2015)

This is the best Bich ever


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 2, 2015)

^ if it had passive pups, only 1 knob, and was fully green, like the way the sides look on the bottom half of the horns.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 2, 2015)

I dig the green/black, but I've never been a fan of the Bich.

In my early 20's, I loved BC Rich shapes, but after having played them and gotten old and feeble, I just can't come to grips with the ergonomics on some of these shapes. I still have my trans red US Custom Shop MB7 and my solid white USA ST-III. Both neckthrough and both super fast. Both also on the heavy side weight-wise.

I'd still love to see a Mockingbird thinned down like an Ibanez Sabre with a reverse 7-in-line headstock. I think that'd be pretty darn cool. Or the same with a Stealth body shape.

Heck, even if they'd make a seven or eight string version of the ST-III, I think they'd have something better than the stuff in this catalog.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the Mockingbird aesthetically but I'm always struck by just how damned uncomfortable it is, that top horn is brutal on the ol' ribcage.

Shame, because I'd love one of these:






In fact, B.C. Rich should be doing those as well.

Their line-up could, and should be like a "greatest hits"... featuring 70s-style Mockingbirds, Eagles, Biches etc, then some 80s-style pointy-headstock Warlocks and Gunslingers, a couple of 90s-style Stealths, Beasts and so on... that'd be killer!

EDIT: They should have some non-CS USA production models too, at a similar price to Fender USA stuff if they could.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 2, 2015)

^Yep where is that guitar? Classic BC Rich.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2015)

Another company really needs to come along and acquire B.C. Rich, the current lot have been really underwhelming. It would be a perfect brand for US Music Corp to run. The name is there, and they still have a loyal following. They, USMC, has done pretty darn good with Wahsburn and Parker recently, I don't see why they couldn't turn this around. Then again, didn't BCR just get bought out in the last few years? 

What they need to do:
- Create a model tier system. Having undefined quality points is keeping folks from pulling the trigger. 
- Switch to a larger, more well known pickup maker, which they're starting to do with Fishman. They've worked with EMG a lot, and should really talk to DiMarzio or SD. 
- Get a better artist roster and keep them happy. Like it or not, artists sell guitars. They need some modern, well known rock and metal guitarists. 

The guitars themselves are already solid. They might not have something for everyone, but they're made pretty good and the line is pretty large when you look at it.


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 3, 2015)

Washburn never really lost a step, especially their acoustics.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Building a clear tier system with a reasonable amount of sub-models is the first step of having success in guitar making in these days and age imho.
I say 3 tiers would be optimal, some brands like Ibanez and especially ESP are making too many tiers imho that at the end get confusing.


----------



## jonsick (Mar 3, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> This is the best Bich ever




I really like this!!! Is this in the current lineup for 2015?


----------



## Viginez (Mar 3, 2015)

should be a pre 2000 nj model


----------



## electriceye (Mar 3, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> I love the Mockingbird aesthetically but I'm always struck by just how damned uncomfortable it is, that top horn is brutal on the ol' ribcage.
> 
> Shame, because I'd love one of these:
> 
> ...



Do you play hunched over or something? I never had an issue with them. Hell, I have two!


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 3, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Another company really needs to come along and acquire B.C. Rich, the current lot have been really underwhelming. It would be a perfect brand for US Music Corp to run. The name is there, and they still have a loyal following. They, USMC, has done pretty darn good with Wahsburn and Parker recently, I don't see why they couldn't turn this around. Then again, didn't BCR just get bought out in the last few years?
> 
> What they need to do:
> - Create a model tier system. Having undefined quality points is keeping folks from pulling the trigger.
> ...



^Yep. 

I believe the current ownership has been in place since 2000. 

Hard to say about pick-ups. Looking at the price point of most of their current offerings I understand why they use their own "No Name" pick-ups. 

A huge percentage of the solid MIK's were coming with EMG's historically BC Rich has been aligned with Dimarzio. The Super Distortion and PAF came in many different models. 

If they created "Lines" I would understand if the "Entry" Line had no names it's pretty much industry standard. At ~$800+ you should probably have branded pick-ups. 

That being said how does Ibanez jusity No Names in Prestige Guitars and Branded pick-ups in their Lower Cost Guitars? I love some of the current Prestige Models but I'm not paying $2000+ for a guitar that I have to put a set of pick-ups in????


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> ^Yep.
> 
> I believe the current ownership has been in place since 2000.
> 
> ...



Pickups cost NOTHING as OEM. Nothing. We're talking pennies on the dollar compared to buying them in stores. Oh, the power of wholesale. 

Most Ibanez Prestige have namebrand pickups now, be it DiMarzio, EMG, or even Bareknuckle. It's been that way for a few years now. Even before the Ibanez branded pickups, besides the V series, were mostly made by DiMarzio such as the IBZ/DiMarzio and F series.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pickups cost NOTHING as OEM. Nothing. We're talking pennies on the dollar compared to buying them in stores. Oh, the power of wholesale.
> 
> Most Ibanez Prestige have namebrand pickups now, be it DiMarzio, EMG, or even Bareknuckle. It's been that way for a few years now. Even before the Ibanez branded pickups, besides the V series, were mostly made by DiMarzio such as the IBZ/DiMarzio and F series.



I can imagine your right about wholesale so then it's a straight up marketing tool and margin grab. 

As far as Ibanez you might be right about the RG's but take a look at the Prestige Sabres not the rule at all. One with BKP's one 8 with Dimarzios and the rest with craptastic Ibanez Pick-ups. 

Anyway back to BC Rich content - my little collection.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 5, 2015)

^ I dig that seven


----------



## yingmin (Mar 5, 2015)

Is that Bich the Steve Smyth sig?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 5, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Is that Bich the Steve Smyth sig?



I believe so. Always had a hankering for the fixed-bridge 6-string one, it's one of the only current BCRs that I like. That and the Schuldiner tribute Stealth. I've met Steve a few times too (he teaches at my music college), he's a really nice dude. Never seen him play in person.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 6, 2015)

Being a huge BC Rich fan...

The 2015 lineup is disappointing. Last year's was better with the introductions of the Villain and Outlaws (for me, at least - I'd love an Outlaw 7).

But what you guys have said about my beloved favorite brand is spot-on, unfortunately. They aren't listening, at all. BC Rich is obviously not very BC Rich these days, and it's unfortunate. 

I own three BCRs, and I do intend on owning more in the future. With the exception of a new Villain/Outlaw, they will most likely be old buys. I know I'm not the only BCR fan with this mindset, and this will eventually kill the company. They need to listen!

Ironbirds, for shit's sake! Bring back the ....ing Ironbird!

This just motivates me to get off my ass and finish the restoration of my NJ Ironbird. I've been sitting on it way too long.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 6, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> So they added this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, BC Rich is going to be using Fishman's new pickups?

Man, what is it with these new Fishman pickups? Like something about them is catching on. Talked to Ken Susi real quick about them back when I saw Unearth live a few months ago. Now I see Pat O'Brien from Cannibal Corpse switching to them, Joel Stroetzel of Killswitch Engage is switching to them, Alex Wade of Whitechapel has a guitar with them installed, Ola Englund reviewed them (might sign on), and now I hear a rumor that Devin Townsend is switching to Fishman as well. Then I see them coming stock in this BC Rich.

I might start a thread for this question. ^ See what this trend is all about...

Also, side question: anyone see that picture of Slash playing a BC Rich live the other night? (It just popped up randomly somewhere on a guitar company's Facebook page today.)


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> They aren't listening, at all.



B.C. Rich have been releasing guitars that fans wanted for years. Starting with the forum members on the "official B.C. Rich forum" (shut down for years), the below list is what forum members asked for and what B.C. Rich actually released. Granted, not everyone on the forum wanted what other forum members wanted because, I clearly did not care about owning a Double neck Bich. It looks cool and all but I didn't care about it.

Anyways, at one point in time, the guitars below were asked for and were eventually released by B.C. Rich.

High end Kerry King signature import guitars. Before everyone hated them and they became, "trendy".

Cannibal Corpse guitarist, Pat O'Brien, signature import Jr. V. 

Death guitarist, Chuck Schuldiner, signature Stealth. Both U.S. custom shop and import.

Lita Ford signature import Warlock.

Traditional 3+3 and pointed headstocks. Forum members were getting tired of the Widow headstock so they wanted B.C.R. to bring back the Traditional and pointed headstock. B.C.R. did oblige with the request.

Curved-in line headstocks.

Mockingbird guitars with partial active electonics.

Guitars with transparent and natural finishes. Primarily on Bich and Mockingbirds.

10-string Bich guitars.

Double neck Bich guitars.

Import Stealth guitars.

Import Widow bass. That did not turn out too well for the bass players. I think no one liked the red pin striping.

The thing about B.C. Rich is that they have so many body/headstock/inlay/configurations that is only takes one thing on a guitar that someone likes to mess it up for someone else. Someone will always say, "I like that Mockingbird but hate the inlays" or "I like that Warlock but hate the headstock". That's why they have the U.S. custom shop to build individuals dream guitar(s). The problem with that is not everyone has +$3,000 to spend. I have 4 U.S custom shop, B.C. Rich guitars that took some time to save up the money for but it was worth the wait and every penny. It's always better to save up money for months/years and buy a U.S. custom, B.C. Rich guitar that you specced out, than to wait every year to see what B.C. Rich has to offer and then get disappointed. At least with the U.S. custom shop guitar, which can be expensive and build time wait can sometimes take long, you get exactly what you want.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 7, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Also, side question: anyone see that picture of Slash playing a BC Rich live the other night? (It just popped up randomly somewhere on a guitar company's Facebook page today.)



He definitely played a Mockingbird in at least one old GnR video. They did a song for the Terminator 2 soundtrack, right? I'm pretty sure it was that one.


----------



## gunch (Mar 7, 2015)

I just want a decent Eagle man


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The guitars themselves are already solid. They might not have something for everyone, but they're made pretty good and the line is pretty large when you look at it.



The only solid ones are the USA made models. Having owned Jackson and Ibanez mid and lower tier models, BC rich just can't compare. 

I played a high end warlock however and was super impressed, just cant find any.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> The only solid ones are the USA made models. Having owned Jackson and Ibanez mid and lower tier models, BC rich just can't compare.
> 
> I played a high end warlock however and was super impressed, just cant find any.



In my experience, the opposite is true. From a build perspective, the "nicer" B.C. Rich import stuff is consistently good. The fit & finish and fretwork is on par or better than most similarly priced guitars from similar sized companies. 

Not to say they're without fault, I've played some real lemons, but on average they're not bad. 

I will say the lower end bolt-on models are usually pretty bad.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 8, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> The only solid ones are the USA made models. Having owned Jackson and Ibanez mid and lower tier models, BC rich just can't compare.
> 
> I played a high end warlock however and was super impressed, just cant find any.



Don't agree with this either. All of the MIK's in that 800-1200 price range I've played have been solid. 

If I'm not mistaken most of these were built in the same factory as LTD and a few of the other mid-level brands. 

My experience was these guitars were always solid - that's why I have three of them I guess. 

I would put these side by side with any Iron Label or even Premium Ibanez. 

For a number of years when people were looking for a double cut-away I would point them toward BC Rich Zoltan Bathory. That was a super solid guitar in three different configurations. I was just not looking for another double cut. But what a bang-for the buck IMHO.


----------



## vilk (Mar 9, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> The only solid ones are the USA made models. Having owned Jackson and Ibanez mid and lower tier models, BC rich just can't compare.
> 
> I played a high end warlock however and was super impressed, just cant find any.



My mid 00's Platinum series Warlock is hands down better quality than my Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20FE (that I just got rid of because it sucks) in every aspect aside from pickups. The frets on that the platinum series are honestly smoother, nicer, rounder than other MiK guitars that are presently selling for at least twice as much. I've never played a cheap Jackson though so I can't say for them, but Platinum series isn't even one of the nicer MiK BCRs and it's definitely a better quality instrument than my iron label was.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 9, 2015)

vilk said:


> My mid 00's Platinum series Warlock is hands down better quality than my Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20FE (that I just got rid of because it sucks) in every aspect aside from pickups. The frets on that the platinum series are honestly smoother, nicer, rounder than other MiK guitars that are presently selling for at least twice as much. I've never played a cheap Jackson though so I can't say for them, but Platinum series isn't even one of the nicer MiK BCRs and it's definitely a better quality instrument than my iron label was.


 
+1

I have a MiK '01 Platinum Beast and that guitar is absolutely fantastic. I've had it for over 10 years now, and I've played the living shit out of it over the years. It's never given me an ounce of trouble. Intonation has never been an issue, and I've thrown countless different gauges and tunings on it. Plus, the BDSM pickups sound pretty good for being stock pickups. I've gotten a lot of great tones out of it. The only work the guitar will need soon is a refret - after all these years, they're finally showing wear. Out of all my guitars, it's arguably the best quality instrument.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 9, 2015)

When i originally heard Steve Smyth was getting a signature guitar, i readied my bank account for this.







I was severely let down.

I just want an ignitor.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 9, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> When i originally heard Steve Smyth was getting a signature guitar, i readied my bank account for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To the guy who said BC Rich gives its fans what they want. People have been asking for a production model of this guitar for years - nada. 

As much as I love my Smyth Bich and do like the Ignitors he played. This is what I want whether signature or not.


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 9, 2015)

I love the way my Gunslinger Retro feels and sounds so much that I'm selling my Gibson Explorer to fund another BC Rich (likely the Schuldiner Stealth or the Smyth Bich). The Gunslinger hasn't even been setup to my liking and it still plays better than any guitar I've owned in the past.

Even the bronze series isn't nearly as bad as people on the internet make them out to be. This is all coming from someone who was a BC Rich hater for many years.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Man, all this BCR talk is depressing me, I sold my last BCR (a CS archtop Beast) last year to pay some debts, I've barely even played guitar since (that thing was visual inspiration). The only thing more depressing is that there doesn't seem to be much of a custom shop for BCR anymore at all. Has anyone even seen a 2014 custom shop BCR at all? I used to love just ogling their custom shop offerings, but do they still even make one or two for NAMM? I'm not saying they don't, I just haven't found anything online.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> Man, all this BCR talk is depressing me, I sold my last BCR (a CS archtop Beast) last year to pay some debts, I've barely even played guitar since (that thing was visual inspiration). The only thing more depressing is that there doesn't seem to be much of a custom shop for BCR anymore at all. Has anyone even seen a 2014 custom shop BCR at all? I used to love just ogling their custom shop offerings, but do they still even make one or two for NAMM? I'm not saying they don't, I just haven't found anything online.



From what I understand their custom shop stuff is outsourced now. The quality is still great from all accounts, but you're not going to find a lot of it as it's all commission work now. They just weren't getting enough orders to keep pushing out shop pieces.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I just found something I might have to buy off American Musical. Not sure if it's new for this year, but it's damn tasty 






A pickup swap, and she'll be good to go.


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I understand their custom shop stuff is outsourced now. The quality is still great from all accounts, but you're not going to find a lot of it as it's all commission work now. They just weren't getting enough orders to keep pushing out shop pieces.



This makes sense from a financial point of view. BCR shapes are not for all and you really have to be a fan to drop the coin required for a custom shop. One problem I can see is that people might be connecting all BCR's with their entry levels, since these are the ones with the most exposure. At this point I don't think they have a mid level tier or some USA made line for buyers to try.
The other thing is that you can get tired of these shapes and selling a custom shop will be really difficult. I had trouble trying to sell my mid tier NJ JrV deluxe that was a really solid guitar with really good specs and a hardshell case for a quite reasonable price. I mean I didn't receive any offers or trades, aside from one offer in ebay where the guy offered me half of what I was asking.

I am not a fan of most BCR shapes but I'll admit that I felt something stir in me when I saw that Japan only Warlock NJ deluxe 7 string. That was sexy! And the Ignitor shape is really cool. I can't understand why they're not making a production model of these.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 10, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Well I just found something I might have to buy off American Musical. Not sure if it's new for this year, but it's damn tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of the FEW things they got right the past couple of years. Right logo. Right bridge. And on an import. I've actually been staring at that exact one for weeks. Wish I could swing it. Good luck if you get it! Keep us posted!


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 10, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> The only thing more depressing is that there doesn't seem to be much of a custom shop for BCR anymore at all.



The B.C. Rich custom shop is still around and the guitars are still being built in the U.S. Unfortunately, the shop consist of only 2 guys. According to them, wait time for a custom build is 6-8 month. The 2 man build team is probably why we don't see many newer custom shop guitars online.


----------



## watson503 (Mar 10, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> As much as I love my Smyth Bich and do like the Ignitors he played. This is what I want whether signature or not.



That is f'ing sick - white Warlock with that headstock...I've been wanting something like that for years now.


----------



## protest (Mar 10, 2015)

watson503 said:


> That is f'ing sick - white Warlock with that headstock...I've been wanting something like that for years now.



http://www.amazon.com/B-C-Rich-Warlock-Revenge-Electric/dp/B00134MTQ0

There's two left. You can each get one 



Also to the guy that said they can't compare to low or mid level stuff from Ibanez...I've never owned or played a nice low to mid level Ibanez in my life. None of them could hold a candle to my Warlock. IMO Ibanez has had one of the worst low to mid level offerings out of any guitar company in recent years. I'm sure there's some nice ones out there, and they are starting to make ones that look nice, but there's a major lack of quality control on Ibanez's non MIJ stuff. Schecter, PRS SE, LTD Deluxe, and BC Rich all come from the same factory in Korea, and their QC is much better.


----------



## zakattak192 (Mar 10, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Well I just found something I might have to buy off American Musical. Not sure if it's new for this year, but it's damn tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got the Natural Walnut version of this guitar today, and I'm sending it back. I'll copy and paste a facebook comment I made with my problems:

"mine has a black R on the headstock whereas the R in the picture on the website looks pearloid, the bevels are black as opposed to the same/similar walnut color as the top like it looks in the picture, which makes the guitar look really cheap imo. It wouldnt be the end of the world if it wasnt a $600 guitar tbh. I was expecting something that at least looked like a replication of the old 70s natural Mockingbirds but really it just looks like a cheap attempt."

to be honest the flamed maple one looks a lot harder to mess up so maybe those will be nicer, but I'm definitely sending my Walnut one back. 

Here's a couple pics:









And here's the stock picture from zzounds:


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 11, 2015)

protest said:


> http://www.amazon.com/B-C-Rich-Warlock-Revenge-Electric/dp/B00134MTQ0
> 
> There's two left. You can each get one
> 
> ...



You missed a critical detail - Sevenstrings!


----------



## protest (Mar 11, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> You missed a critical detail - Sevenstrings!



I have disgraced my name and dishonored my family. If I had a sword with me, I'd throw myself onto it.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 11, 2015)

protest said:


> I have disgraced my name and dishonored my family. If I had a sword with me, I'd throw myself onto it.



Better


----------



## jonsick (Mar 12, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> The B.C. Rich custom shop is still around and the guitars are still being built in the U.S. Unfortunately, the shop consist of only 2 guys. According to them, wait time for a custom build is 6-8 month. The 2 man build team is probably why we don't see many newer custom shop guitars online.



Yep. It's also impossible to actually order one. I tried a few times. Nobody would take my money. I have given up now, really.

I don't really have a problem with them outsourcing bits and pieces. I mean, Bernie Rico Snr. has been dead a long time which took away the core BCR skillset. Bernie Rico Jnr. from what I understand is a little under the weather. So that's just how it is. Get more guys, train them up, build some guitars. If the shapes aren't too popular, introduce some new ones! I can't think of many guitarists who don't like Mockingbirds!


----------



## electriceye (Mar 12, 2015)

jonsick said:


> Yep. It's also impossible to actually order one. I tried a few times. Nobody would take my money. I have given up now, really.
> 
> I don't really have a problem with them outsourcing bits and pieces. I mean, Bernie Rico Snr. has been dead a long time which took away the core BCR skillset. Bernie Rico Jnr. from what I understand is a little under the weather. So that's just how it is. Get more guys, train them up, build some guitars. If the shapes aren't too popular, introduce some new ones! I can't think of many guitarists who don't like Mockingbirds!



Uh, "under the weather" isn't exactly why he's no longer associated with the brand. There's a sticky thread either in this forum or the luthier one that explains what a piece of sh*t the guy is.


----------



## jonsick (Mar 12, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Uh, "under the weather" isn't exactly why he's no longer associated with the brand. There's a sticky thread either in this forum or the luthier one that explains what a piece of sh*t the guy is.



Erm, I was trying to be diplomatic... hahaha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Uh, "under the weather" isn't exactly why he's no longer associated with the brand. There's a sticky thread either in this forum or the luthier one that explains what a piece of sh*t the guy is.



Scamming people out of their money is exhausting business, dude.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 12, 2015)

jonsick said:


> Yep. It's also impossible to actually order one. I tried a few times. Nobody would take my money. I have given up now, really.
> 
> I don't really have a problem with them outsourcing bits and pieces. I mean, Bernie Rico Snr. has been dead a long time which took away the core BCR skillset. Bernie Rico Jnr. from what I understand is a little under the weather. So that's just how it is. Get more guys, train them up, build some guitars. If the shapes aren't too popular, introduce some new ones! I can't think of many guitarists who don't like Mockingbirds!



The problem with current ownership is they aren't instrument builders. In my mind they look like a distributorship and logistics company. 

So they buy BC Rich - the name. They get the name the plans etc. They outsource all the low cost instruments to the far east and look for custom builders in the U.S. to "Ghost" build the USA Custom guitars. I don't believe that the Custom shop has been the same group of people for more than a couple of years at a time. Hell they were using Rico Jr. for some small period of time - yikes. I'm convinced for those few that have bought a Custom BC Rich in the last few years that they are "SO" expensive because of the current model. Hanser is paying its Ghost Builder a profit and then turning around and selling at a profit. Where if the builds were done in house there would be no need for that second level of profit. Hell Hanser could even make "More" profit and reduce it's prices to the customers. But again they are not an Instrument building company. 

I really think the BC Rich brand should be something like Ernie Ball. 

Smaller Volumes
High Quality 
Lots of Color Options
Limited Runs at reasonable up-charges. 
Artist Signature Models with Subtle Artist Embellishments 
High Quality Components
Small additions to the catalog each year 

I'm probably missing a few.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 12, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> The problem with current ownership is they aren't instrument builders. In my mind they look like a distributorship and logistics company.
> 
> So they buy BC Rich - the name. They get the name the plans etc. They outsource all the low cost instruments to the far east and look for custom builders in the U.S. to "Ghost" build the USA Custom guitars. I don't believe that the Custom shop has been the same group of people for more than a couple of years at a time. Hell they were using Rico Jr. for some small period of time - yikes. I'm convinced for those few that have bought a Custom BC Rich in the last few years that they are "SO" expensive because of the current model. Hanser is paying its Ghost Builder a profit and then turning around and selling at a profit. Where if the builds were done in house there would be no need for that second level of profit. Hell Hanser could even make "More" profit and reduce it's prices to the customers. But again they are not an Instrument building company.
> 
> ...



I'm not against that; however, EBMM has only a couple regular models and a few signature models. BC Rich has tons of models associated with their brand already. If they were to cut it down to, say, six body shapes, and say, twelve option packages, which six shapes and twelve options would they keep? I'd be gutted if they discontinued the Mockingbird, and I'd be pretty upset if they shelved the Stealth. I'm sure there are tons of people who would take up torches and pitchforks if they discontinued the Warlock, Bich, or even the Beast. Then they have to have some sort of superstrat. That's six right there.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 12, 2015)

What bc rich need is some high profile artist using them. Someone besides the horrendously unlikable Kerry king.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 12, 2015)

bostjan said:


> I'm not against that; however, EBMM has only a couple regular models and a few signature models. BC Rich has tons of models associated with their brand already. If they were to cut it down to, say, six body shapes, and say, twelve option packages, which six shapes and twelve options would they keep? I'd be gutted if they discontinued the Mockingbird, and I'd be pretty upset if they shelved the Stealth. I'm sure there are tons of people who would take up torches and pitchforks if they discontinued the Warlock, Bich, or even the Beast. Then they have to have some sort of superstrat. That's six right there.



In the end it doesn't matter it's just a concept that will likely never happen. 

Maybe you haven't counted EBMM models in a while. I'd say about 8 distinct body shapes. 

So you get an artist - lets pick Lita Ford - Lita gets to pick one of the established BC shapes maybe she changes body wood, color, pick-ups, inlays, a different combo of body shape and headstock. They put her signature on the truss rod cover and bingo - Lita Ford Sig. To their credit this is pretty much what they've been doing. The problem being something has gone terribly wrong as the amount of Artists that have jumped ship in recent years is huge. Terrance Hobbs had a Warlock that lasted like a day in the catalog and then Lita gets a sig two days later that's almost the same guitar. Three days later Terrance is gone even though this dude has been playing BC Rich guitars for a million years. No disrespect to Terrance but if you're going to build a brand with guitar players I would think you've got to go grab 6-12 really well known artists and then fill the ranks with Terrance type players. Outside of metalheads most have no idea who Kerry King is let alone Terrance Hobbs. 

Really conceptually not different than Ibanez. Lets face it even the JEM is an RG with some extra routing. It's rare Ibanez creates an entirely new model for an artist why do it under my little model. 

As far as attracting artists. What do you have to attract them? 

Very few solid far east produced models and custom shop models built by some random luthier. 

I could be completely wrong but had thought I heard that the reason that Mick from Slipknot bailed was he couldn't get guitars in a reasonable time frame. If true no bueno. If John Petrucci calls Sterling Ball and wants a new guitar, how long do we think he waits?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 12, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> What bc rich need is some high profile artist using them. Someone besides the horrendously unlikable Kerry king.



+1

Looking at their current artist roster is like stepping into the way-back machine: Artists | B.C. Rich Guitars


----------



## bostjan (Mar 12, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> Maybe you haven't counted EBMM models in a while. I'd say about 8 distinct body shapes.



I assumed six, you say about eight. Maybe it's seven and we're both rightactually, just out of curiousity, I looked it up and it is seven 

1. Silhouette (Same body shape as the Steve Morse and Luke)
2. Axis (several variations)
3. Reflex (also same body shape as the Game Changer)
4. Armada (I forgot about that one, to be honest)
5. Albert Lee
6. John Petrucci (Similar to the Silhouette, but more stratty)
7. Majesty


----------



## electriceye (Mar 12, 2015)

bostjan said:


> I'm not against that; however, EBMM has only a couple regular models and a few signature models. BC Rich has tons of models associated with their brand already. If they were to cut it down to, say, six body shapes, and say, twelve option packages, which six shapes and twelve options would they keep? I'd be gutted if they discontinued the Mockingbird, and I'd be pretty upset if they shelved the Stealth. I'm sure there are tons of people who would take up torches and pitchforks if they discontinued the Warlock, Bich, or even the Beast. Then they have to have some sort of superstrat. That's six right there.



Totally disagree. EBMM has quite a few models. And I think setting up BCR in the same vein would do the brand WONDERS. What a great idea!

BCR doesn't have "tons" of models: Warlock, Bich, Mock, Stealth, V, Eagle and some other stupid shapes they need to get rid of ASAP. EBMM has just as many, basically. They need to get back to making some core models AND bring back a REAL super strat. Not copying stuff from another Hanser company (i.e. The Villain). I'm talking about bringing back a REAL Gunslinger: same specs as the ones they built in the mid-80s. Not the bullsh*t ones today with incorrect neck profiles, raw head stocks, multiple pickup configs, etc. The fact that BCR missed out on the 80s revival should put them out of business.

And if you think anyone (other than a few 15-year-olds) would care about the Beast or Son of Beast, you're out of your mind. It's those ridiculous shapes that have such a narrow appeal that they're laughable. They could never discontinue the Warlock or Bich, though.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 12, 2015)

electriceye said:


> BCR doesn't have "tons" of models: Warlock, Bich, Mock, Stealth, V, Eagle and some other stupid shapes they need to get rid of ASAP. EBMM has just as many, basically.



No.

EBMM has seven body shapes as I mentioned above. They list them as 33 models in their catalog, including the family reserves.
BC R has at thirteen shapes and 66 models, not including the customs, that's twice as many, far from "just as many."


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 12, 2015)

I didn't want to take this to deep into the weeds comparing the number of EBMM vs BC Rich models. 

Just the concept of what EBMM puts out and their business model was what I was more interested in. 

The core shapes would be the Warlock, Bich, Stealth, Mock, V and Superstrat, Eagle. Not sure about the beast but do like the Beast Head-stock on the Warlock and V's. You could always branch out. 

I do agree there were a lot of shapes they've made over the years that probably have real limited appeal. Even more limited than normal. 





I do know there is some diehard Ironbird guys but the Virgo, Virgin, Zombie, Wave I would think would have limited appeal


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> I didn't want to take this to deep into the weeds comparing the number of EBMM vs BC Rich models.
> 
> Just the concept of what EBMM puts out and their business model was what I was more interested in.
> 
> ...



Ernie Ball has a great business model. They offer only high quality stuff. That's important for a brand, because it attaches the brand recognition with high expectations. EBMM also has been having imports, but not using the EBMM name. If you are just starting electric guitar, and you want an axis, you can go for the S.U.B. or O.L.P. or Sterling, or whatever.

BC Rich, in hindsight, could have really benefitted from such a plan. You have the USA BC Rich, and the NJ, and the Platinum, and the Bronze, and the One series or whatever, it's confusing and inconsistent. If there was a BC Rich that was to be US only, then something related but unique in branding, for example "B.C.R.G." or something like that, that was imports, the brand wouldn't have much of the stigma it has attracted in the past ten plus years.

That silhouette chart is pretty cool. Most of those shapes have been discontinued. I recall some other less-memorable, and subtly different shapes that aren't listed there, too, like the ST and the Conti.

These extreme shapes, although stylish for metal guitarists, are, by and large, less ergonomic than standard shapes. I still love the mockingbird shape - as it looks classy, unique, and still edgy, but it does have balance issues and doesn't fit in some stands.

Anyway - the discussion is really not going to resolve anything, so I take it as an entertainment conversation and nothing more.

Maybe we should get lotto tickets, if the winnings were enough to buy the brand (which I'm guessing it would likely NOT be), then we could try to save the brand, as if it needs saving.

I guess the main thing is that the people who buy the most guitars are probably beginners, so BC Rich, marketting to them as well as experienced players, yet having some issues keeping the more experienced players on board, may still do just fine selling Indonesian-made Warlocks with lots of pointy edges. At any rate, though, without fresh artist endosements, the brand will fade out even with kids that make guitar decisions based on how many pointy angles there are on the headstock.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 13, 2015)

Funny enough the BC Rich brand did really become associated with "Metal" players but all my earliest recollections of BC Rich players were not Metal players at all.

Joe Perry, Rick Derringer, Paul Chapman (UFO).


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> Funny enough the BC Rich brand did really become associated with "Metal" players but all my earliest recollections of BC Rich players were not Metal players at all.
> 
> Joe Perry, Rick Derringer, Paul Chapman (UFO).



Well, Bob Conti, who had a BC Rich signature eight string in or around 1999, long before it was cool in metal.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Mar 14, 2015)

thought i'd chuck this up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVn64bQM6IE


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been playing the same Beast for over a decade. Am I a beginner?


----------



## Zban (Mar 16, 2015)

No 7's yet, damn. My friend has an old purple Jr V7, and the neck on that thing is amazing.


----------



## jonsick (Mar 17, 2015)

I've always liked BC Rich. I did have two handmades which I still miss. One I sold, one got burned. 

I still haven't played anything like them. I still have my old Japanese warlock. Apart from being desperate for a refret, it's still singing nicely.


----------



## A-Branger (May 21, 2015)

anyone got any expierence with one of this?







the mockingbird shape always fascinated me. In the past I almost bought a pro x hardtail, I just were a bit broke and the "vintage black" color never fully cut it for me, but for the specs and the price it was amazing. One problem tho, same as I have now and I always would have with BC rich.... no one stock them!, I live in Australia and at that point was in Brisbane and I search mayor stores, small ones even I went trough the "dealers list" and only found one shop in witch it actually had the pro x but with the floyd (hence why I didnt pay attention and kept looking) and I manage to come across another store latter on who only had basic entry level cheap ones.

Since they released this new mockingbird, I loved the color scheme. (just wish it was ebony instead of rosewood...I can always darken the fretboard I guess). and I love the cheap price. But it scares me being so cheap..... too good to be true?.... also Im used to my ibanez flatter radius fretboard. not sure if I will like this one?

wont be able to see one live, is hard enough to find it online, and so far only one online "review" by the Tone King.

Anyone got experience with this model?


----------



## vilk (May 21, 2015)

I'm sure that many would agree, the mockingbird is BC Richs most unwieldy and uncomfortably shaped guitar. It looks interesting, I guess, but I hate them to hell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm sure that many would agree, the mockingbird is BC Richs most unwieldy and uncomfortably shaped guitar. It looks interesting, I guess, but I hate them to hell.



Actually, if you look at the consensus among BCR fans it's actually one of the most comfortable. It balances really good, kinda like an Explorer, just less pointy and the wide arch of the upper bout and cutaway makes resting on your leg, whether classical or standard playing position. Surprisingly, even the "sharp" inner part of the upper "slope" doesn't really interfere unless you're the type of player to bear down over the instrument, opposed to standing/sitting up straight or back. 

As for that particular one, I think the mockingbird shape is much more comfortable as a flat top. 

The worst BCR from a comfort point of view is likely the Draco, Widow, and the Beast (unless played standing exclusively). The Eagle can be annoying if you play sitting down too, but not that bad. 

If you look at the outline of the shapes above, provided by DslDwg, they pretty much keep the weird angles and pointy parts to areas the player never touches. They guys who designed most of these shapes Neal Moser and Rico Sr were great designers who wanted to make functional, yet outlandish instruments, and to their credit they did.


----------



## vilk (May 21, 2015)

Yeah man all that stuff you said is probably true but like if you irl go to a place and pick up a mock it's gonna feel awkward as .... compared to just about any other guitar I guess aside from the even crazier bc rich shapes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 21, 2015)

I don't understand why they have no Speed Vs (apart from Kerry King models) anymore and several Jr Vs - the Jr V is really weirdly proportioned and just looks ugly, the Speed V is only quite subtly different but it looks ten times better even in silhouette.

The only shapes they should bother with IMO are:

Mockingbird
Warlock
Eagle
Bich
Ironbird
Stealth
Gunslinger
Speed V

Out of all the dumb identikit pointy ones, the Zombie is the coolest and best-resolved shape so let's keep that too. They could lose an awful lot of the other models and I bet almost no-one would give a toss.

Then they should have a normal-size range of cheap bolt-on models but focus a hell of a lot more on making some solid mid-range stuff (some of which they seem to have already, to be fair)... and they're also in desperate need of some higher-end stuff. Like, a proper line of high-end imports around Ibanez Premium/LTD Deluxe prices, or maybe a line of USA models equivalent to Ibanez Prestige/cheaper Gibsons or something. 

They also need to publicise the "halo" models better... I mean, Jackson CS and Ibanez J.Custom stuff is all out there on the website, but BCR don't seem to even acknowledge that they do handmade USA stuff. Speaking of which, their website is awful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2015)

vilk said:


> Yeah man all that stuff you said is probably true but like if you irl go to a place and pick up a mock it's gonna feel awkward as .... compared to just about any other guitar I guess aside from the even crazier bc rich shapes.



I've owned a couple "irl" and they are surprisingly comfortable and not at all awkward. And that's coming from a pretty exclusive super-strat player. Like I said, it feels kinda like an Explorer when standing and more like a Les Paul when sitting. 

They're one of BCR's best selling model and have been for quite some time, hence there being tons of different models. I doubt they sell just because they look neat.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 21, 2015)

When I first started playing the beast was a relatively new shape and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Then I realized only Kerry King played BCRiches in the whole world, like he is how they stay afloat, and got over it. Soooo many variations of the same "dumb" shapes IMO. I want a V with a super thin neck an fantastic fret access without a stupid headstock/decal/anything. Even if it's there, I'm not gonna dig for it. Jackson/Ibanez/ESP run out and tell me about their best stuff.


----------



## stevexc (May 21, 2015)

I was gonna actually agree with vilk, I've always found Mockingbirds uncomfortable to play, at least while sitting. They tend to slide down to my right as I'm trying to play them if I don't have a strap, and the part that sits under my arm gets in the way. But I also don't like Explorers for that reason.

That being said, any of the Beast-related models make the Mockingbird seem like a .strandberg* in terms of ergonomics and comfort. That upper horn jabbing into your chest... not a good time. The Virgin/Virgo are pretty awkward to play too I've found but not as bad.

Oddly enough the Warlock is probably one of the most comfortable shapes I've played, period...


----------



## A-Branger (May 21, 2015)

well I play an ibanez iceman and Ive never complain about it how it feels siting down. My biggest complain would be while standing up but its mostly for the poor choice of strap locations on the model I have.

Im still yet to understand the how ppl get "stabbed" in the chest with the mockingbird???.. I play siting down but I dont bend over the guitar....?

If not my LTD eclipse slides off easier than my iceman, I ve to play it mostly in classical position due to the poor support, and thats talking about a LP shape guitar, so cant see why a mockingbird would be that bad...?

personally, I like contour shaped mockingbirds. Flat tops kills the nice look of them IMO

just were wondering for some imput on the construction, neck etc on this model as I cant find it anywere, and its cheap for a 24 fret, "neck trough-ish" mahogany


----------



## Luafcm (May 25, 2015)

WARLOCK CORE X!! YUUUSSS!!

lol ...weak. These guitars look like toys.


----------



## canuck brian (May 25, 2015)

BC Rich guitars are dead to me until I see a production Ignitor.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 25, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> well I play an ibanez iceman and Ive never complain about it how it feels siting down. My biggest complain would be while standing up but its mostly for the poor choice of strap locations on the model I have.



I've been playing my dad's '76 Iceman for the last few weeks (lucky me), sitting and standing and I find it comfortable either way - it's a little different to a Mockingbird. The Mockingbird's "waist" is in a different place so it sits further down than the Iceman IIRC, a bit like a Les Paul, and I find that the top horn of the BCR rubs against my ribcage too much for it to be comfortable sitting down - although when I sit, I'm usually a little hunched over (which I need to stop) and I've never tried one standing. The Iceman is great sitting down.

Although the Iceman slopes away from my body a little when I'm standing up - it sort of falls forward a little so it's at an angle. Might just be because the strap pin is at the neck heel like it is on a Flying V (although my Flying V doesn't have the same issue...)

Dunno. I need a proper sit down (and stand up!) with a Mockingbird. The Iceman is lovely (this one in particular)... I want one.


----------



## Fathand (May 26, 2015)

I just checked the BC Rich website and looks like they've updated the photos etc. a bit. Got me thinking that if I do decide to get a _new_ pointy guitar at some point they still are the first brand I'd go to (second would be Dean - you know, the razorbacks etc). 

And based on the Chapman Guitars WMI videos, they should be pretty decent quality nowadays also (there were some warlocks and mockingbirds in the background, IIRC).

Warlock NJ Deluxe, Jr. V Icon, the Mockingbird Flux - oh yeah, and the discontinued Terrance Hobbs Sig.


----------



## A-Branger (May 26, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> Although the Iceman slopes away from my body a little when I'm standing up - it sort of falls forward a little so it's at an angle. Might just be because the strap pin is at the neck heel like it is on a Flying V (although my Flying V doesn't have the same issue...)



yup, thats same issue with mine as the strap pins are in the "tradiational" locations. so one behind the neck so the guitar would try to twist, plus the one in the back is under the "horn" or tail of the guitar, so basicaly is under the middle section of the body, making it wanted to fully twist on it as the top is heavier than the bottom..... cant understand how someone at ibanez could "design" this and say "yup, thats fine".... even worse, mine is a signature model. You would think the guy would send the specs, get the guitar, put it on and say "yup, I like my guitar to twist on his axis, I like to play upside down.. duuhhhrrrrrr....." ....stupid dragonforce....deerrppp


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 26, 2015)

They're STILL making fugly instruments.
But indeed, the fluence pickups are very, very interesting.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 26, 2015)

Only BC Rich I can stand these days is the Warlock with the 6 inline head stock, no that fugly widow head stock.

I keep looking at picking one up and I may do in the future, again.


----------



## Luafcm (May 26, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> Only BC Rich I can stand these days is the Warlock with the 6 inline head stock, no that fugly widow head stock.
> 
> I keep looking at picking one up and I may do in the future, again.



This is my '84 NJ. I play the .... out of this guitar. It's awesome, look to the 80's!


----------



## Chiba666 (May 26, 2015)

Love the shape, but the head stock and khaler look off


----------



## Luafcm (May 26, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> Love the shape, but the head stock and khaler look off


Your face looks off!

Haha, ya that's the buzzard stock and the kahler is huge looking. Definately a unique look I fell in love with in highschool watching max cavelera.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 27, 2015)

The White Warlock he had, yeah I remember the one.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 1, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> The White Warlock he had, yeah I remember the one.


Well at least the Lita Ford is still in the line up.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 2, 2015)

Again headstock and khaler looks wrong


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2015)

I will always say that the Bich with the inline headstock is one of the coolest guitars ever.
Every friggin' time I enter a BC Rich thread


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Mini Rant: 

Why do people join discussions on a forum just to tell everybody what they don't like? 

If you don't like BC Rich guitars why come in this thread? 

If you do like BC Rich guitars but don't like a particular one pictured why not just keep it to yourself. I just don't understand the need to tear down things that other people like. 

I am the first one to be critical of BC Rich not because I don't like them but because I do like them and want to see great things from them. 

I know this a young forum and maybe it's a young person thing. The fact that you think your opinion must be known even if negative, and mostly for the sake of being negative. 

Let's see right now the trend is - NO EMG's, NO bright colors or frilly tops (black is better or white), NO Trems, Lots of strings, down tuned. NO Basswood. NO shapes other than SuperStrats. 

I have guitars that fit into every category. Why pigeon hole yourself? Why follow what everyone else is doing, and why be negative for the sake of being that way. 

Rant over


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> I am the first one to be critical of BC Rich not because I don't like them but because I do like them and want to see great things from them.



B.C. Rich owners/fans can be brutal in their opinions. Many of the guys who only collect/play the late 70's/80's models are the worst. I'll always love B.C. Rich. First guitar I got is a 1993 N.J. series Warlock. 4 U.S. custom shop guitars and 2 imports later, I still want to buy more from the company.


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> B.C. Rich owners/fans can be brutal in their opinions. Many of the guys who only collect/play the late 70's/80's models are the worst. I'll always love B.C. Rich. First guitar I got is a 1993 N.J. series Warlock. 4 U.S. custom shop guitars and 2 imports later, I still want to buy more from the company.



Yeah me also. My first was my '85 USA Warlock

If they'd establish a proper custom shop I'd be all over it. But for now I have to rely on the Far East made pieces that catch my eye. 

I guess my point (without calling out anyone in particular) was guys that post in threads just to say - "Well that looks good, except I hate extreme shapes and EMG's and Kahlers Suck". 

I mean why ....ing bother. 

I do know what you mean about they guys that only own the "Golden Era" guitars. 

You want an even more finicky bunch. Go to a Gibson Les Paul forum, Wow!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> Let's see right now the trend is - NO EMG's, NO bright colors or frilly tops (black is better or white), NO Trems, Lots of strings, down tuned. NO Basswood. NO shapes other than SuperStrats.



You got your "what's currently hip" list a little wrong. EMG has always had plenty of lovers as well as haters, plenty of people have been digging Kiesel's Racing Green, Ferrari red, Racing Orange, McLaren Yellow, and Grabber blue. In fact, I see more people really digging exotic strange (and even plain common) woods with natural finishes over black on this forum. Trems have _always_ been 50/50. Nobody seems to be indifferent to them. More strings is kind of expected on a forum who's main goal is 7 string guitars (what's the name of the forum again?) Ibanez makes a great many basswood guitars and people 'round here love Ibanez. Les pauls and every other generic/common shape (SG, Explorer, V's) is also quite popular. Strat bodies just make sense and they're the norm for a reason.

Anywho, it's a public forum and opinions are the name of the game. Some people share their opinions better than others, but they're all entitled to it and they're all entitled to let others know how they feel. B.C. Rich is unsurprisingly a magnet for haters due to the very "high school" nature of their designs. They're just generally goofy looking things, with even more goofy names. Seriously, nothing more sillly than naming a guitar "Son of beast" or "bich." 

I rather like them personally, at least a few of their designs. I'm actually very fond of the warlock shape on a practical level as well as an over the top silly lust. Great guitars to play in various positions. Like a V mixed with a strat. My ex recently bought one of the lucky 8 warlocks, and aside from bummy 8th string intonation, that thing is a dream to play.

Anyway, I'm not positive of what the point of this post was. Perhaps just to say "chill." Don't worry about people who have differing opinions. They're just as entitled to share their negative opinions as you are to share your positive opinions.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> But for now I have to rely on the Far East made pieces that catch my eye.



Some of the imports that B.C. Rich have been releasing are pretty cool. These 2 imports are 2 of my favorites that B.C. Rich have released.

2015 limited edition retro Warlock. Only available from "The Music Farm".







Limited edition Kerry King generation 2 Wartribe. This is based off of Kerry Kings generation 2, Wartribe Warlock. Also available from "The Music Farm" Limited edition guitars are cool. Limited edition guitars and having no money to buy them really sucks!


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Some of the imports that B.C. Rich have been releasing are pretty cool. These 2 imports are 2 of my favorites that B.C. Rich have released.
> 
> 2015 limited edition retro Warlock. Only available from "The Music Farm".
> 
> ...



Love both and have been eying both. Plus some really cool Japan only models. 

My understanding is the top one was actually a mistake. The production units have fixed bridges and 3+3 but man I love the model with the Kahler and 6 on a side.


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> You got your "what's currently hip" list a little wrong. EMG has always had plenty of lovers as well as haters, plenty of people have been digging Kiesel's Racing Green, Ferrari red, Racing Orange, McLaren Yellow, and Grabber blue. In fact, I see more people really digging exotic strange (and even plain common) woods with natural finishes over black on this forum. Trems have _always_ been 50/50. Nobody seems to be indifferent to them. More strings is kind of expected on a forum who's main goal is 7 string guitars (what's the name of the forum again?) Ibanez makes a great many basswood guitars and people 'round here love Ibanez. Les pauls and every other generic/common shape (SG, Explorer, V's) is also quite popular. Strat bodies just make sense and they're the norm for a reason.
> 
> Anywho, it's a public forum and opinions are the name of the game. Some people share their opinions better than others, but they're all entitled to it and they're all entitled to let others know how they feel. B.C. Rich is unsurprisingly a magnet for haters due to the very "high school" nature of their designs. They're just generally goofy looking things, with even more goofy names. Seriously, nothing more sillly than naming a guitar "Son of beast" or "bich."
> 
> ...



Dude I'm always Chill 

Of course people are welcome to their opinions. I just wish some people would keep them to themselves. 

Love the High School comment since I'm one of the SSO Social Security Gang lol. I guess I'm still stuck in the '80s and think the Warlock is a Very Classy Shape.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> My understanding is the top one was actually a mistake. The production units have fixed bridges and 3+3 but man I love the model with the Kahler and 6 on a side.



In that case, I'm hoping B.C. Rich make a mistake and put that " curved in-line headstock and Kahler package" on a import Ironbird. Time to say goodbye to one of my kidneys. 

* You can't really see it but Eric's Ironbird has the curved in-line headstock which is way too awesome!!!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> Dude I'm always Chill
> 
> Of course people are welcome to their opinions. I just wish some people would keep them to themselves.
> 
> Love the High School comment since I'm one of the SSO Social Security Gang lol. I guess I'm still stuck in the '80s and think the Warlock is a Very Classy Shape.



I'm well and out of high school and I still dig them. Can't help but feel a little goofy rocking out on one though. When I think of Warlocks, I think of Mick from Slipknot. When I think of Mick, I think of the cheesy ".... it all, hate hate hate, satan and goats" that Slipknot used to be once upon a time. haha! (I still love those albums, but god damn does that behavior not befit 40+ year olds. )

There's nothing wrong with liking it and I fully agree with you on some people just needing to keep it to themselves. It's just a pet peeve of mine when people even mention the "just don't look" thing on internet forums or YouTube videos. Didn't even really mean to personally rag on you, if you can believe that. Ha!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 19, 2015)

I guess I don't mind people sharing their opinions on various models & whatnot - that just seems like discussion

...but yeah the folks who come into a thread just to say "all BC Rich are teh suck and you must be like 8 years old to think they're kewl" are basically just trolling


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 23, 2015)

Does BC Rich have any Gunslinger models aside from those horrendous lime green and neon yellow ones?


----------



## electriceye (Jun 23, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Does BC Rich have any Gunslinger models aside from those horrendous lime green and neon yellow ones?



I think the only other color was red. But they're all MIK and do NOT have the correct Gunslinger neck profiles.


----------



## vilk (Jun 23, 2015)

^They used to have red or black mik in 2000s. I've seen them on reverb.


ummmm! or they have this fuggin USA model! for only a little more than I spent(read:traded) on my MiK guy!


----------



## electriceye (Jun 24, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^They used to have red or black mik in 2000s. I've seen them on reverb.
> 
> 
> ummmm! or they have this fuggin USA model! for only a little more than I spent(read:traded) on my MiK guy!



I'm 99.9% sure that is a re-fin. They never made a natural-wood Slinger until very recently (which, ironically, aren't really Slingers because they are 2HB.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that is a re-fin. They never made a natural-wood Slinger until very recently (which, ironically, aren't really Slingers because they are 2HB.)



Rich Gunslinger St Custom USA | eBay

https://reverb.com/item/666521-b-c-...oz4C9DxZP1mM4umziNly2W9ykDzhTNPXbARoCpy3w_wcB

He says it's all legit, but a custom model.


----------

